# $300



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

So if we do get the $300, for how long is this?


----------



## TCar (Aug 4, 2019)

Think Election day or just in time to get someone elected.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Three weeks, from what I heard.

If we don't get more hurricanes.


----------



## ColdRider (Oct 19, 2015)

Whether it's one week or one year, I hope you're not relying too heavily on this money.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Do I hear $400?


----------



## Stef890 (Jan 10, 2019)

ColdRider said:


> Whether it's one week or one year, I hope you're not relying too heavily on this money.


Ok Karen



Mash Ghasem said:


> Do I hear $400?


Shiit I wishhh


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (Sep 24, 2019)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Do I hear $400?


No, you do not.


Stef890 said:


> Ok Karen


Makes zero sense.
Do you even know what a "Karen" is?


----------



## delornick94 (Aug 7, 2017)

Johnny Mnemonic said:


> Makes zero sense.
> Do you even know what a "Karen" is?


You took my response!

Op had a pretty strong response to reasonable statement. Got me like -o:


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

Stef890 said:


> So if we do get the $300, for how long is this?


It depends who you ask... some are saying it's only 3 weeks, some are saying it's 3 weeks minimum until FEMA's funds run out (FEMA is involved this time), and some are _wishing_ until year-end. Frankly, I have found no concrete/reasonable answer myself.


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It depends who you ask... some are saying it's only 3 weeks, some are saying it's 3 weeks minimum until FEMA's funds run out (FEMA is involved this time), and some are _wishing_ until year-end. Frankly, I have found no concrete/reasonable answer myself.


California EDD posted a letter that stated payments would be a minimum of three weeks. It also stated that payments go back to July 26th. Payments start on September 7th here in California so it has to be more than three weeks. I counted 6 eligible weeks between July 26th to Sept.7th.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> It depends who you ask... some are saying it's only 3 weeks, some are saying it's 3 weeks minimum until FEMA's funds run out (FEMA is involved this time), and some are _wishing_ until year-end. Frankly, I have found no concrete/reasonable answer myself.


There was I believe 76 billion in the FEMA account. 25 Billion has to be held in reserve for emergencies like hurricanes. On average hurricanes cost 22 billion.

Guess what, we're in the middle of hurricane season. Hopefully there won't be many hurricanes.

The money has to last until the end of September after that congress has to cough up more money for FEMA.

It's kinda a race to see who grabs the money from FEMA first, hurricanes or unemployment insurance.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

This was each state status as of a few days ago. The states that have been approved we're initially approved for 3 weeks and I believe it just got the fourth one approved. Yes it dates back to July 26th. As for the $100 unemployment needed to qualify, I am curious if that means you actually have to get paid out at least $100 for the week or your weekly benefit amount awarded has to be $100. Anyone know the answer to this?


----------



## KDH (Apr 17, 2020)

You have to be receiving a $100 weekly benefit to qualify for the extra $300.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

KDH said:


> You have to be receiving a $100 weekly benefit to qualify for the extra $300.


And right there is another major issue: the previous $1 threshold turning into $100 can suck in various ways for those with part-time jobs.


----------



## observer (Dec 11, 2014)

Mash Ghasem said:


> And right there is another major issue: the previous $1 threshold turning into $100 can suck in various ways for those with part-time jobs.


That was done to comply with FEMA regs. States must provide 25% of any FEMA funds given out.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

KDH said:


> You have to be receiving a $100 weekly benefit to qualify for the extra $300.


 so your weekly benefit amount has to be at least $100 ? You don't have to actually get paid out $100 for that week?


Mash Ghasem said:


> And right there is another major issue: the previous $1 threshold turning into $100 can suck in various ways for those with part-time jobs.


How so?


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

observer said:


> That was done to comply with FEMA regs. States must provide 25% of any FEMA funds given out.


Regardless, my point was that many will fall out of eligibility.


----------



## x100 (Dec 7, 2015)

costs 15 cents to print that hunnit and they play it cheap.. not fun!


----------



## Jst1dreamr (Apr 25, 2019)

Stef890 said:


> So if we do get the $300, for how long is this?


Why would you think anybody here knows any more than you do about something that has not even been decided in Congress yet.


----------



## LADryver (Jun 6, 2017)

KDH said:


> California EDD posted a letter that stated payments would be a minimum of three weeks. It also stated that payments go back to July 26th. Payments start on September 7th here in California so it has to be more than three weeks. I counted 6 eligible weeks between July 26th to Sept.7th.


yes but everyone is playing fast and loose with truth these days.


----------



## SHalester (Aug 25, 2019)

Daisey77 said:


> I am curious if that means you actually have to get paid out at least $100


means $100 a week to qualify. Poor me no extra 3 months. I might cry. Oh, I don't need like those who really really really need it. Still, an odd limitation, but whatever. 
Thank goodness for other 'real' sources of income.


----------



## Monkeyman4394 (Jun 27, 2020)

Tennessee paid out a one-time unemployment benefit of $900 last week.


----------



## Daisey77 (Jan 13, 2016)

Monkeyman4394 said:


> Tennessee paid out a one-time unemployment benefit of $900 last week.


That's what it sounded like to me they were going to do. The states that got approved will initially get three weeks to disperse and since they're backdating it to July 26, it would come as a lump sum. Any future weeks will be approved based on how many states apply and get approved and the funds available


----------



## Woohaa (Jan 15, 2017)

Stef890 said:


> So if we do get the $300?


"Take from them....EVERYTHING!"


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Woohaa said:


> "Take from them....EVERYTHING!"
> 
> View attachment 504804


Did you guys get the latest......Trump threw a wrench in the almost done bill and wants to take away the extra $300 per week and give amercians $600 stimulus check.....and get this, because the $600 will help save 7 million people from poverty......lol

$600 covers eating for a family of four for two week's......lol


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> Did you guys get the latest......Trump threw a wrench in the almost done bill and wants to take away the extra $300 per week and give amercians $600 stimulus check.....and get this, because the $600 will help save 7 million people from poverty......lol
> 
> $600 covers eating for a family of four for two week's......lol


Meanwhile, in other countries...


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> Meanwhile, in other countries...


Seriously........can't wait till he's gone. He's such an embarrassing president and the main reason why these plans keep failing.


----------



## Mash Ghasem (Jan 12, 2020)

jgiun1 said:


> Seriously........can't wait till he's gone. He's such an embarrassing president and the main reason why these plans keep failing.


The Purple Turtle is also a national embarrassment.


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

Mash Ghasem said:


> The Purple Turtle is also a national embarrassment.


This is like excatly the same thing that happened twice.....got close, something gets thrown in there the Democrat's hate, then nothing happen, they go on holiday break drinking wine in the mansions. That dumb Pelosi should of taken the damn 1.8 trillion deal The table before 
....she is the worst person to head any negotiations


----------



## bethswannns (Mar 22, 2020)

https://www.foxbusiness.com/politic...ef-proposal-stimulus-check-unemployment-boost
600 check but no 300/wk boost
it is getting worst and worst


----------



## jgiun1 (Oct 16, 2017)

bethswannns said:


> https://www.foxbusiness.com/politic...ef-proposal-stimulus-check-unemployment-boost
> 600 check but no 300/wk boost
> it is getting worst and worst


Yep....he went way off the train tracks on purpose, knows the democrats won't deal without the kicker money (shown the last two attempts)....he's an evil evil person and President.


----------

